# Camping near Venice



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

Hi all can someone help out with a campsite or aire close to Venice so i can leave m/h here and bus into Venice with my wife and three kids,if you have directions of sort all the better, only intending to need two nights,Paul


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

Paul,

Your best bet is to stay in Punta Sabbioni. There are hundreds of campsites on the road which takes you down a penisula towards where the ferry leaves for Venice.

Ignore them all, they are very expensive and some are quite far from the ferry. Keep driving until you reach the Ferry terminal. Ignore the car parks there and keep driving along the beach front, there is now only one campsite left.

Just before it is a motorhome only 24 hr secure car park with all the facilities you need and it is a hell of a lot cheaper than the over priced sites which are much further away from the terminal.

This one you can arrive back after a day's sightseeing in Venice and be in your van in minutes.

this is the place


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the information will I be able to stay here for two nights I was intending to arrive oneday later in the afternoon do Venice the following day then move on the next, Paul


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

yes, we stayed three days.


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the information can you tell me how long is the ferry ride over and how expensive was the ferry, Paul.


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

can't remember exactly but it was quite reasonable. It's best to get the three day ticket which I seem to remember works out cheaper and then you can also use them for the water bus that goes down the Grand Canal. 

It's definitely the best way to do it. The only thing with that motorhome car park is that there are no facilities for the kids. Fine if you are just going to go to Venice and come back to rest but don't expect any facilities other than, water disposal, showers etc 

You can also use the beach in front of the car park, we had a lovely bbq with fresh fish their.


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

HI again how long was the ferry crossing as one of the kids gets sea sick even on short trips,paul


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi rednev,

If you prefer a site then we have stayed at camping miramare just past the M/home park tweenievan mentions http://www.camping-miramare.it/index-gb.htm and we have also stayed at the excellent (but more expensive) camping fusina about 5kms south of Venice http://www.camping-fusina.com/main.htm there is a water taxi that runs from directly outside this site and one just down the road from camping miramare directly to Venice.

Both the sites I have mentioned and the motorhome park at Alighieri are in the campsite database on here, just do a search on Italy.

On our last visit in 2002 the watertaxi cost about £5 each rtn and took about 20mins if I remember correctly.

pj


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Rednev wrote

HI again how long was the ferry crossing as one of the kids gets sea sick even on short trips,paul 

Paul,

The Ferry takes about 45 - 50 minutes to Venice as it usually calls at the Lido first. Can get very crowded in the high season.

Can't recall the cost but cheaper than the water taxi.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## funnymunny (May 13, 2005)

Hello, just got back from Italy today and the cost of the motorhome aire at Punta sabbioni is 16 euros a night and the ferry to Venice is 6 euros for a return trip. A lot of vans were just parking along the road by the ferries.


----------

